# Reason budgie died please.



## 4Georgieboy (Sep 9, 2018)

My boy went to vet who saw me symptoms. However he has since passed away. He had disheveled feathers, rubbed his head lots and face was wet. His cage mate seems fine so far. Was it transferable illness from symptoms I have posted. Please help.

**** vetinary surgeon saw No symptoms _(_


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Without having had a necropsy done there is no way to know what illness your bird had. From your description it sounds like he may have been vomiting which can cause the face to be wet from the vomit and the feathers disheveled. When a bird is vomiting it is a sure sign that something is wrong but without various testing by an avian vet it is not possible to say what the cause is. If you see any changes in your other bird it is important that it been seen by an avian vet right away.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry for your loss.

Cody is 100% correct. *

*Necropsies in Pet Birds*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Dangers to Pet Birds*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums~

I'm so sorry for the loss of your little one. It's never easy to lose a beloved friend. 

Meanwhile, you've been given great advice and resources above by FaeryBee and Cody I agree with them completely. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around! 

Cheers 👋


----------

